

Ask HN: Did Apple ban the Lala iPhone app? - rbitar

Several blogs posted on the new Lala music streaming iPhone app a couple weeks ago such as this one:
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/28/an-exclusive-first-look-at-lalas-iphone-app/<p>However, the app is no longer listed or available in the app directory.  Furthermore, there is no promotion of the app on Lala.com.<p>Did apple pull this app from the directory or is it still "in review"? I'd bet Apple has a close eye on this app as it is clearly a service that is competitive with iTunes. I would not put it past Apple to use their terms of use (ie, "duplicate functionality") in their favor.<p>Anyone have any info on this?
======
ScottWhigham
Interesting... I used to love lala several years ago but it seems they are
just getting less and less interesting. I'd try the app though.

